# Another new car thread!



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Seems to be loads of these lately but after replying to another thread, it occurred to me that I've not mentioned before that I have finally convinced my wife out of the aging and consistently unreliable XC70 which, although we both liked, needed to go to make way for something newer, more powerful and more reliable for family duties and to tow the new caravan which will be arriving shortly. So at 190,670 miles it was time to wave bye bye to the big Gold Volvo and hello to the big White Audi.


SQ5 by S Jones, on Flickr

Here's a car I never thought I'd own as it's white and it's an Audi, but it just ticked all the boxes for us. It's big and heavy enough to pull a 1900 kg twin axle caravan, has an automatic gearbox, has heated seats and an electric boot lid (essential) as well as a 6 cylinder diesel engine to haul it all around which sounds pretty decent for a diesel. I bought the car from a friend who's had it since new as it's just turned 3 years old and he's upgraded and he offered me the car for the GMFV on the PCP agreement which was very reasonable and cheaper than any of the others out there and as the car was PCP'd for 60,000 miles it had quite a low GMFV compared to a 30k agreement so I think I got a good deal on it with 56,000 miles on the clock. It seems to have quite a high spec but I haven't worked out what most of the buttons do yet but I do like the B&O sound system and the black and red leather combo.

Strangely though, despite the spec and cost new, it doesn't seem to have power fold mirrors?!? Seems a bit cheap to me, wonder if they can be added and I now need to choose a towbar as it doesn't have one so I'm working out if it's worth going for detachable (which one?), genuine drop down one (that'd be cool) or fixed (probably best, wife will only crash it into something anyway).

Full detail pics to follow once I get a chance to do it! Anyone else had one of these? What are they like day to day and any common issues? I usually research a lot before buying but this was such a quick purchase and so convenient I didn't bother doing much checking as I really wanted rid of that Volvo and my wife liked this when I showed it her haha :lol:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Funny you should post this, but I noticed in your answers to the Car Questions thread, that the last car you had bought was an SQ5!!! Lovely jeez those. A couple of friends have the 2.0 tdi q5, and they absolutely love them. 

Can't wait to see more. 

Health to enjoy, bud. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

That looks like a good deal as usually gfv'S can be conservative and you know what you have, also should be great for the caravan as well, enjoy


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Cheers both, yes it reminded me I hadn't mentioned it, in fact I hadn't thought about it really, the deal was agreed a couple of weeks ago and I had to wait for the new car to arrive and VAG finance to sort the paperwork out as well as getting a new windscreen fitted as part of the deal (old one was cracked) and the day after collecting it I had to go to Cardiff for work and I only got back Friday so I've only really driven it twice haha. I couldn't have faced a 2.0, a 3.0 TDi would have been enough but this one happened to be a BiTDi anyway which is even better


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Very nice cooks. Bet the other half us chuffed when you showed her that!

I think the power fold mirrors can be added later.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

SQ5 is a great car - although im just looking to part ex out of mine - 

Mine has powerfold mirrors thought they were standard ? but maybe was an option on earlier models ( does it have auto dipping mirrors >?)


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Rayaan said:


> Very nice cooks. Bet the other half us chuffed when you showed her that!
> 
> I think the power fold mirrors can be added later.


Haha yes she saw it and joked 'I'll let you sell the Volvo if you get me that!' So I took her seriously before she changed her mind!!



WHIZZER said:


> SQ5 is a great car - although im just looking to part ex out of mine -
> 
> Mine has powerfold mirrors thought they were standard ? but maybe was an option on earlier models ( does it have auto dipping mirrors >?)


Do you mean the mirror drops to see the kerb in reverse or like an auto dimming thing? Either way I don't know tbh! I twisted the mirror control and it doesn't seem to twist all the way around and the logo for power fold isn't there. The guy who specified it new had a 2.0 Q5 before, then this and I remember saying to him one of them didn't have power folds and he said that, as they don't live on a street they didn't need them and they don't fold in far anyway. I can't remember which one he made that comment about and I'm sure I'm using the buttons right. It's not the end of the world, just a bit surprised it's not part of the standard spec list.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

^ Mine has the powerfold logo so maybe he didn't opt for them ? I thought they were standard on the Sq ...


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

I'd have thought they were for the money but browsing AT and eBay shows quite a few other SQ5's that also don't have power fold mirrors. Never mind


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Powerfold was an option...think most owners didn't tick it, because they though when spending £40K they'd be standard.

You will be able to upgrade them, the kits on T5.1 VW's are about £220 and they are similar mirrors.

Oh and get a OBD re-locate kit... the Q5's are high on the theft list, cousin had his go 4 weeks ago.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah, at near enough £50,000 I'd have thought they'd be standard but hey ho, it's not a massive issue, I was just taken aback because the Volvo which was going on for 8 and a half years old had them as standard on the lowest trim level. Will look at possibly retro fitting them as they would be nice seeing as I've had them so long and I don't share the previous owners vision; they'll be knocked in car parks etc so would be good to have them fold in.

I'm looking at trackers and OBD relocation kits for it as I'm aware how desirable they can be!! Cheers


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> Yeah, at near enough £50,000 I'd have thought they'd be standard but hey ho, it's not a massive issue, I was just taken aback because the Volvo which was going on for 8 and a half years old had them as standard on the lowest trim level. Will look at possibly retro fitting them as they would be nice seeing as I've had them so long and I don't share the previous owners vision; they'll be knocked in car parks etc so would be good to have them fold in.
> 
> I'm looking at trackers and OBD relocation kits for it as I'm aware how desirable they can be!! Cheers


That's German cars for you! Charging for every little thing but atleast you can get it done.

Yes I'd be looking into those systems as well. Audi's seem to be stolen every week around here


----------

